# Travailler le mercredi ?



## Luciole (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour tous le monde,
Je me pose de plus en plus de questions sur ma façon de travailler. Notamment sur mes longues semaines de travaille.

J'aimerai ne plus travailler le mercredi.
Est ce que certaines le font ?
Actuellement je fait 8h/18h du lundi au vendredi.

Bonne journée. 😊


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, actuellement je travaille un mercredi sur deux et encore pas avec tous mes accueillis. Cela fait partie de mes critères pour m'engager ou non auprès d'un employeur. Je le dis clairement dès le premier contact.


----------



## assmatzam (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je suis dans la même situation que toi 

Actuellement je fais 8h00 18h00 du lundi au vendredi 
J'ai 4 contrats et petit à petit je dérive sur des 4 jours sans mercredi 
Chaque contrat pour 5 jours qui part je le remplace par un 4 jours de 40 heures


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour perso cela s'est fait par hasard il y a 4 ans à peu près car 2 PE qui n'avait pas besoin du mercredi sont arrivés chez moi et j'avoue que c'est SUPER ! j'ai d'ailleurs refusé plusieurs contrats car on m'a demandé le mercredi et je n'ai ABSOLUMENT pas souhaité revenir en arrière ! j'arrive au bout de ce métier et c'est vrai que çà fait du bien ... je ne connais pas votre âge mais il y a plus de 10 ans je travaillais 50h avec un fratrie et cela ne me dérangeait pas j'avais 50 ans et à cet âge là pas de sensation de fatigue ni physique ni morale ... mais si vous en avez la possibilité gardez votre mercredi pour vous ... çà fait vraiment une coupure appréciée sur la semaine !!!


----------



## Luciole (8 Septembre 2022)

Je suis une jeunette    30 ans.
Blague à part.
Je fais donc 50 heures semaines plus ce qu'il y a à faire à côté.
Mes 2 enfants 
Et j'accueille 4 enfants en même temps.
Et le mercredi me permettrait d'être disponible que pour mes enfants l'après midi après l'école. 
Mes rendez-vous médicaux ou autres.

Je me dis proposer mes services avec une amplitude de 7h30 /18h30 sans les mercredis et 5 semaines de CP.
Est-ce abusé ?


----------



## Luciole (8 Septembre 2022)

Actuellement j'ai une petite de 19 mois qui fait des crises du sanglot.
Hier elle en a fait une. Elle a arrêté de respirer elle s'est évanouie.
J'ai mis 1h à ce que mes jambes arrêtent de trembler.
C'est après je me suis dit il va falloir que mes prochains contrats je sois sur 4 jours
La crise d'hier m'a pas mal secoué.


----------



## Akuna (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour tous mes nouveaux contrats, je dis que je ne travaille plus le mercredi, ça fait du bien d'avoir une coupure dans la semaine. La plupart des parents comprennent mon choix.
J'ai 6 contrats en cours dont 2 périscolaires . Je travaille encore un mercredi matin tous les 15 jours car les mamans se sont arrangées entre elles pour travailler ce même mercredi. Ce sont 2 fratries et des employeurs de plusieurs années.
J'habite un village de 70 âmes et les certaines écoles des villages avoisinants n'ouvrent pas le mercredi. Pour les périscolaires, il y a bien longtemps que j'ai abandonné les voyages maison/école.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Non pas de notion d'abuser ou pas.

Chacun/e doit faire ce qui lui semble sympa pour elle-même,  sa vie personnelle et sa vie familiale et sociale. 
Les amplitudes horaires que vous citez sont déjà énormes, moi j'ai choisi de travailler moins en journée. Ce qui n'empêche pas les semaines à 45h.
Quand on a des enfants petits ou ados, c'est bien d'avoir son mercredi c'est clair.  Pour l'harmonie, la zenitude...mais à toutes pensez à vous bien sûr,  mais n'oubliez pas non plus pour celles dont  c'est le cas,  ce faire participer le/la coinjoint/e.

C'est un métier où systématiquement tout le monde pense qu'on a le temps et que les tâches rdv école, rdv médicaux,  gestion des trajets sports nous incombent...bah non. 
L'autre aussi doit s'investir.


----------



## liline17 (8 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ai plus d'enfant à charge,  mais à 55 ans, j'ai moins d'énergie. 
Dans 2 ans, quand mes contrats actuels seront finis. 
Je ne travaillerai plus le mercredi, je veux prendre du temps pour moi, afin de ne pas être tentée de partir en retraite trop tôt


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Luciole la petite vous fait le spasme du sanglot c'est impressionnant et le autres accueillis sont assez perturbés de voir le copain ou la copine dans cet état-là ! j'ai déjà raconté mon histoire avec ce cas du spasme ... blague à part 30 ans à cet âge-là je p.tais le feu !!! 2 enfants à vous et 4 en plus vous avez peut-être pris trop de contrats ? je ne juge pas je constate juste ... à vous de revoir vos priorités et si vous retrouvez des contrats sans mercredis n'hésitez-pas !!!


----------



## Leeanna (8 Septembre 2022)

Pendant deux années je ne travaillais pas les mercredis ( sauf quelques uns mais je finissais à 12:00) c'est quand même très appréciable d'avoir une pause dans sa semaine. Là j'ai repris un contrat où je travaille le mercredi mais pas le lundi (c'est vraiment parce qu'il y avait un très bon feeling avec les parents) donc il y a des jours où j'ai deux enfants, des jours où j'ai 3 enfants dans la semaine, et le mercredi ou j'en ai que un (sans compter mon fils et ma fille) mais dans le contrat on a bien marqué que je pouvais prendre la voiture pour pouvoir faire des activités qui changent comme la visite d'une ferme pédagogique...(chose que je ne vois pas faire avec plusieurs accueillis)
En tout cas je ne trouve pas que tu "abuses" en voulant prendre une pause le mercredi.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (8 Septembre 2022)

Je me pose la question aussi pour les futurs contrat
Je travaille aussi de 8h a 18h 
Ya pire et j'ai eu pire 
J'ai déjà limité pour les horaires du soir et j'ai également arrêté les extra scolaire
Pour les prochains contrat j'en ai deux qui finiront pour la rentrée prochaine
Je dirais un mercredi sur deux je pense


----------



## Luciole (8 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas un manque d'énergie Angèle mais, et je pète le feu également.
Je m'en sors très bien avec les 4 enfants.
Moins je m'ennuie  😊 

Je pense à cette nouvelle organisation, car je me rend compte que à pars mon travail et la maison je n'ai plus de temps pour moi ou même pour privilégier du temps de qualités avec mes enfants.

Je vais encore prendre le temps d'y réfléchir. Mais cela me ferai du bien.

Bonne journée et merci pour vos retours tous positifs.


----------



## Luciole (8 Septembre 2022)

Et pour le spasme du sanglot c'est très impressionnant. Les parents ne m'avaient pas prévenus. Cette petite n'est là que depuis 1 mois. Il lui faut encore du temps pour s'habituer.
Si vous avez des conseils pour se genre de situation je suis preneuse.


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

La 1ere question est:
- y'aura t il suffisamment de demandes sans le mercredi pour que tu puisses avoir ce critère tout en ayant des contrats?
Si oui alors fonce, tu as raison faire une coupure dans la semaine est très profitable, te permettra aussi de caler tes RDV perso ce jour là, profiter de tes enfants si tu en as, ou d'aller te promener, te reposer.
Si la réponse est non alors une deuxième question:
- auras tu les moyens avec les contrats que tu aurais + le revenu de ton conjoint (s'il y a) de ne pas avoir toutes tes places pourvues?
Si oui alors fonce......
Sinon...

Je n'ai jamais eut ce critère là et j'ai souvent eut des PE qui avait comme 1ere question "travaillez vous le mercredi?" parce que nombre de collègues ne le faisaient pas.

Par contre je ne travaille qu'en horaire de journée et pas le WE. Je suis "open" pour des contrats du lundi au vendredi de 8 à 18h, même à partir de 7h ou jusqu'à 18h30 mais pas au delà. Si un jour dans mon secteur il n'est plus possible de trouver des contrats avec ce type d'horaire alors il me faudra peut être réviser ma copie?

C'est toujours la question de l'offre et la demande et de ce que tu as besoin pour vivre selon toi.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Luciole pour le spasme du sanglot la maman ne m'avait rien dit du tout et j'ai cru que l'enfant état DCD çà fait un choc la première fois ! puis il m'en a refait plusieurs et la maman me disait que c'était que chez moi alors que les pompiers étaient déjà venus chez eux pour cela !!! j'ai su plus tard poser un mot sur cet état "le spasme du sanglot" et même la PMI ne savait pas me dire ??? puis j'ai démissionné avec cette maman car aucune compassion pour m'aider bien au contraire !!!


----------



## Mayalabeille (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

travailler ou ne travailler pas le mercredi? Moi aussi je me suis posée la question. Et j'ai fait mon choix: ne plus travailler le mercredi pour pouvoir m'occuper de mes enfants, de leurs activités extra-scolaires, les devoirs, les RDV au médecin,...

J'ai eu la chance de trouver des contrats sans le mercredi. Ce qui ne doit pas être forcément facile à avoir dans tous les secteurs. Je me dis que c'est temporaire, le temps que mes enfants grandissent, peut-être que je changerai d'avis plus tard. Mais au moins, cette année je n'ai pas eu à les priver de telle ou telle activité parce que le créneau tombe sur le temps de sieste des accueillis. 

Après chacun fait comme il peut et/ou comme il veut.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Luciole

Le spasme du sanglot je connais TRÈS bien.

J’ai eu 2 sœurs qui l’ont fait surtout la dernière 2 par semaine. J’ai tenu 1 année et dis au père de demander à la grand-mère d’habiter dans notre village pour s’en occuper.

Ce qu’ils ont fait.

Faire très attention Et intervenir de suite.

Les parents sont complètement inconscients de ne pas vous avoir avertie 

La 1ere était chez une AM qui n’avait pas su et a été complètement débordée et paniquée, elle a appelé le SAMU mais le temps qu’ils arrivent la gamine est tombée dans le coma. Hospitalisation et donc les parents ont changé d’AM donc est venue chez moi pdt 2 ans et sa sœur 1 an.

Quand elle est partie, surtout la dernière, j’ai revécu.

Bon courage à vous.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Septembre 2022)

Quand on s des enfants, il est préférable d’avoir son mercredi.

Je l’ai fait pour mes enfants lorsqu’ils étaient petits même jusqu’à leurs 8 ans.


----------



## RBK81 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, cela va faire la 4ème année où je ne travaille pas le mercredi. Au départ c'était pour mon fils qui avait 9 ans et qui du coup subissait un peu et avec lequel je n'avais plus le temps de partager grand chose, et c'est hyper important de faire attention à eux aussi. Et puis j'avoue que ces Grosses semaines étaient épuisantes et je n'avais souvent plus l'envie.... Depuis c'est que du bonheur, et je me sens beaucoup mieux et cela se ressent fortement les autres jours de la semaine.  Nous faisons pour la plupart des journées à rallonge, donc prendre une journée ou demi-journée finalement c'est du positif pour tout le monde.


----------



## Pity (8 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu la chance pendant 7 ans, d'avoir des contrats profs, donc pas le mercredi après midi et surtout toutes les vacances scolaires !
Quand mes enfants ont grandi, j'ai pris des contrats plus important, mais mes fils avaient moins de maman et j'habite en centre ville, donc autonomes

Je travaille jusqu'à 18h15/ 5 jours semaine, mais malheureusement les parents sont en retard presque tous les jours...
J'attends la fin du contrat en juillet 2023, car j'ai déjà remplacé tous mes départs et fin de journée à 17h30!!!
Si un jour, ces employeurs ont bébé 2, et qu'ils veulent me reprendre, ça sera 17h30... enfant parti, où je refuserai !
50h toutes les semaines... même eux ne le font pas !


----------



## Karinne42 (8 Septembre 2022)

Pareil pour moi luciole... J'ai trois nouveaux contrats sur une amplitude horaire 8h-18h lundi mardi jeudi et vendredi. Depuis cette rentrée de septembre, aucun parent n'avait besoin pour le mercredi et franchement j'en suis ravie. Je ne reviendrais pas en arrière non plus, trop appréciable cette petite coupure dans la semaine. Puis j'ai une petite fille de 9 ans qui fait cantine et Tap toute la semaine pour privilégier le rythme des accueillis du coup le mercredi n'est consacré qu'à elle ! Elle apprécie beaucoup et puis pour les rendez vous médicaux et courses, c'est très pratique aussi ! Au top, je le conseille sans hésiter !


----------



## Louanne (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Pity, j'ai décidé la même chose que toi, 17h30 dernier carat, sachant que les parents ont du retard.... toujours les mêmes, donc je savais que ça serait 17h45 bien des fois. Donc je commence tôt 6h, et j'estime que ma journée à moi aussi doit se terminer tôt, pour les rendez-vous et autre. 17h30 c'est génial, surtout l'été, je profite de mon jardin !!


----------



## Pity (8 Septembre 2022)

C'est vrai que 17h40 c'est Top mais les 2 derniers contrats sont ainsi et on vient de me proposer un bébé en accueil qui partira également pour 17h30 !
Je n'ai pas bouder mon plaisir d'accepter !

Pour info, les parents ont un peu moins de vacances que moi, les grands parents prennent le relais (vacances annoncées minimum 9/10 mois en avance) mais EUX ont des rtt, une pose le midi, font des courses avant de venir chercher leurs enfants...

Du coup maintenant c'est 8h15/17h30 du lundi au vendredi, et 7 semaines de vacances
Si pas contents, je prends quelqu'un d'autre !!!


----------



## violetta (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Ne plus accueillir le mercredi ????
J'y arrive tout doucement.
Pour l'instant 2 mercredis am de libre et à partir de la rentrée prochaine, tous les mercredis de libre.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Septembre 2022)

Je me rappelle une fois d'un PE qui m'avait "engueulé" par mail car je mettais une annonce sur plusieurs sites comme quoi je recherchais un bébé ou enfant etc ... et j'avais noté pas après 17h30-18h (j'ai donné bcq plus tard et j'en avais assez)... elle m'avait répondu "comment pouvaient faire les PE qui travaillaient tard" ??? je lui avais répondu sèchement que dans le village et alentours il y avait surement des collègues qui avaient des horaires plus tardifs et qu'elle n'avait qu'à aller les voir ... non mais quelle c.nne celle-là !!!


----------



## Luciole (8 Septembre 2022)

Je suis dans une ville de 80 000 habitants.
Et les parents sont se plus en plus à 80%.
Je vais donc essayer de commencer progressivement avec les nouveaux contrats de ne plus travailler le mercredi.
Si j'y arrive mes enfants seront plus que contents et moi aussi.


----------



## Tatayoyo (8 Septembre 2022)

J'ai 59 ans et depuis  6ans finis les mercredis, finis les vacances scolaires. Je travaille qu avec des enseignants de 7h30 à 18h00. Tout ça pour pouvoir m occuper de mes petits enfants le mercredi et les vacances scolaires 😅😂. Jamais je ne reviendrai en arrière. J avais 4 enfants à moi et 3 ou 4 en accueil ,mes enfants ont du en souffrir, je le regrette


----------



## papillon (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Pour ne pas avoir travaillé les mercredis avec mes anciens accueillis, franchement c'était super, un bon break en semaine
D'ailleurs pour mes prochains contrats j'aimerais de nouveau avoir mes mercredis off mais encore faut-il qu'il y ait de la demande dans ce sens.. c'est pas gagné
En ce moment je travaille plein pot (gros contrats), arrivé milieu de semaine, je suis déjà nase


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai toujours privilégié les contrats sur 4 jours, souvent les mercredis off, ça m'est arrivée d'avoir mon lundi, à la demande d'un PE, je me calais alors, sur cette demande pour les autres contrats.
Quand ce n'était pas possible, qu'il n'y avait pas assez de demande pour 4 jours/semaine, je réduisais mes amplitudes horaires et imposais de travailler en AI. 
Pour la vie de famille et les rendez-vous médicaux, c'est primordial d'avoir un peu de temps. J'explique aux PE qu'il vaut mieux pour eux aussi, que je puisse caler des rendez-vous sur mon jour de congé ou sur mes semaines off programmées, plutôt que de leur "planter" un jour d'arrêt qui ne les arrangerait peut être pas au final.
De plus, à part les mamans solos, les couples ont rarement les mêmes horaires et font 35h. L'un peut venir emmener et/ou chercher son enfant et vice versa.
Je suis toujours dubitative devant des couples qui demandent 50 voir 55h/semaines


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Septembre 2022)

J'avais un contrat de 50h la maman avait du trajet et le papa ne faisait pas non plus 35h il travaillait dans le bâtiment alors dubitative ou pas c'est ainsi !!!


----------



## violetta (11 Septembre 2022)

Ben ouais, y'a des gens qui bossent dur, tout le monde n'est pas au 35h.
Moi aussi, j'ai accueilli des enfants 10h/jour, 5 jour/sem.
Quand les parents travaillent loin, les bouchons le matin, les bouchons l'am..  ils font comment....
Parfois certaines sont loin de la réalité  ...


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Septembre 2022)

Oui Angele, je ne nie pas qu'il y a des "cas particuliers", je l'ai mentionné, mais quand on voit dans mon secteur, des demandes récurrentes de 50 h et plus, alors que les professions des parents et leurs lieux de travail ne justifient pas une telle demande, si ce n'est avoir du temps pour eux, sans leur enfant. De plus, nous sommes limitées à 48h, ce qui, à mon sens est déjà un bon volume horaire.
Je comprend que certaines n'ont peut être pas le choix des contrats, j'ai aussi été dans cette situation, mais je n'ai jamais voulut sacrifier ma famille et/ou ma santé pour mon travail, quel qu'il soit d'ailleurs. J'ai déjà fais un burn out dans mon ancien job, j'ai mis du temps à me reconstruire et j'en ai tiré des leçons.
Nos enfants partent un jour et je ne veux pas qu' ils me fassent le reproche de les avoir fait passer après  (même s'il y aura sans doutes d'autres reproches), personne n'est parfait...


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Septembre 2022)

Violetta, je ne suis pas déconnectée de la réalité, je constate simplement que beaucoup de parents se déchargent énormément sur leurs assmats.
Beaucoup de travailleurs sont au 35 h et lorsqu'ils ne le sont pas, ils ont des RTT.
Quand je vois des demandes de 50h-55h/semaine en AC, oui, je m'interroge.
Pour le bien des enfants également, qui même, s'ils ont toute l'affection et l'attention de leur AM, ont besoin de leurs parents.
Devant ces demandes, je passe mon tour, tout simplement, ce qui fait peut être le bonheur de collègues et tant mieux, il faut du travail pour tout le monde


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Septembre 2022)

Les PE dont je parle avec leur demande de 50h n'avaient pas de RTT car j'étais en AC avec eux !!! tout le monde n'a pas de RTT perso mon mari n'en a jamais eu dans le bâtiment ... et pourtant ce sont ceux à 35h qui se plaignent le plus !!!


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Septembre 2022)

ANGELE, les artisans, les commerçants, les auto entrepreneurs, bref, tous ceux qui sont à leurs comptes, ne comptent pas leurs heures, c'est un fait, mais les salariés, de nos jours, sont protégés par le droit du travail. C'est 35 h ou plus mais avec RTT.
J'ai travaillé avec des infirmières, elles font 35 h sur toute la semaine, week-ends compris, avec roulement. Il leur arrive fréquemment de faire plus dans certains services, MAIS, ont souvent des jours de congés pour compenser.
J'avais une maman infirmière à 80% car 2 enfants. Elle travaillait 3 ou 4 jours par semaine, par roulement, avec horaires de nuit, de matin ou de soir, et avec 1 semaine par mois de congés en plus de ses 5 semaines. 
Il y a tout de même pas mal de travailleurs qui ont du temps avec les 35h, ce n'est pas une critique, mais une simple constatation.
J'habite à proximité d'un bois (en ville),où je promène les enfants. Le nombre de gens entre 30 et 60 ans qui y pratiquent, la marche, le vélo, le footing, la promenade du chien, à des heures de bureau est impressionnant et je ne pense pas qu'ils soient tous chômeurs


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Septembre 2022)

Le droit du travail par l'inspection du travail qui prévient de sa venue !!! laissez moi rire moi et mon mari en avons été victimes ... j'ai écrit plus d'une fois pour dire ce qui n'allait pas dans nos travails respectifs et bien il fallait se débrouiller soi-même ! institution INUTILE avec des trop payés surement aux 35 h et RTT !!!


----------



## MARIE 1959 (12 Septembre 2022)

bonjour à toute j'arrive ne fin de carrière (retraite au mois de juillet 2023) .En accord avec les parents j'ai commencé à réduire mon temps de travail 1 mercredi sur 2 depuis ce mois-ci et à partir de janvier je ne travaillerai plus le mercredi . j'ai 63 ans et je me dis qu'il est temps de penser un peu à soi . Cela m'aidera à partir en retraite doucement . Bonne continuation à vous toutes


----------



## nadber (12 Septembre 2022)

Cela fait 8 ans que je ne travaille plus les mercredis même si mes enfants sont partis de la maison, à 58 ans je n'ai plus la même énergie et bien pratique pour les rendez-vous médicaux, s'occuper de la maison ou tout simplement se poser. Je n'ai jamais manqué de contrat


----------



## violetta (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
A bientôt 59 ans, moi aussi j'envisage ne plus accueillir le mercredi à compter de la rentrée prochaine. Pour l'instant, j'ai 2 mercredis am/mois.
Alors pour les rdv c'est cool, oui, mais le soucis c'est que ma dentiste et ma rhumato ne bossent pas le mercredi.
Et oui, elles aussi veulent leur mercredi, normal....
Donc, mes rdv sont le soir après 17h30.
Bonne journée !


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Du coup Violetta ne serait il pas mieux de s'octroyer le vendredi comme jour off plutôt que le mercredi?
Après, la question c'est surtout de savoir s'il y a suffisamment de demande de contrat sans le vendredi ou sans le mercredi pour avoir du travail quand même...


----------



## Luciole (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je me suis renseigné auprès de certains parents et d'assmat de mon quartier. 
Et honnêtement pour mes prochains contrat je vais sauter le pas et ne plus travailler le mercredi.
Je n'ai pas envie de passer à côté de moments précieux avec mes enfants.
Je suis loin de ma famille, les mercredis me permettrait je pense de mieux gérer mon planning et tout les à côtés.

Biensur beaucoup de parents travail du lundi au vendredi. Évidemment que sa n'arrangera pas tout le monde.

J'ai envie d'essayer, je verrai bien si j'arrive à trouver.
Une de mes petite part en mars 2023, donc je vais commencer comme ça.

Et deux autres petits d'ici 2 ans. Donc ça se fera progressivement. J'ai bien assez de temps pour tâter le terrain.

Merci beaucoup pour toutes les réponses qui m'ont bien rassurées.

A bientôt


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Septembre 2022)

Luciole si vous avez de la demande n'hésitez pas et sautez sur l'occasion de la fin de ce contrat pour attaquer sans les mercredis !!! bonne chance !!!


----------



## violetta (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir griselda.
Oh que oui je préférerais  avoir le vendredi mais je pense que j'aurais plus de mal a trouver 3 contrats sans le vendredi.
En revanche, des demandes sans le mercredi sont fréquentes.


----------



## Hermione1234 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour! 
Je ne travaille pas non plus le mercredi. Au-delà du fait que j'accueille de 7h à 18h les autres jours (c'est déjà pas mal) avec 4 loulous, c'est une demande des parents qui m'arrange bien! J'ai pu inscrire mes enfants au foot et à la danse, cela me permet de faire mes courses et d'avoir une coupure dans la semaine! J'apprécie 😁😁


----------



## Marmotte74 (14 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,  cela faisait plusieurs années que je ne travaillais pas le mercredi. Il y a an, pour 2 contrats, on m'a demandé de travailler le mercredi mais pas le vendredi. J'ai accepté et "imposé" mon vendredi pour mes autres contrats. Cela m'arrangeait aussi pour récupérer mon fils à l'internat...
Mais 2023 je reviens avec le mercredi de congé. Avoir le vendredi c'est bien car ça fait un long week-end mais je préfère avoir le mercredi car ça coupe la semaine et c'est pour moi plus facile à gérer pour le ménage et les repas.
Il y a 10 ans je faisais entre 10 et 11h par jour sur 5 jours mais tout ça c'est finis. Encore 5 ans avant la retraite, je "lève le pied" et pense un peu à moi.


----------



## cline514 (16 Septembre 2022)

bonjour depuis 2012 que je suis ass mat je n'ai jamais travaillé le mercredi. deja pourn etre avec mes enfants,, pouvoir prendre des rdv etc.. et pour avoir une coupure , c'est benefique pour reprendre le jeudi en pleine forme.
je fais donc 40 h sur 4jrs


----------

